# 75th Anniversary Year for Doce Pares School



## stickmaster2000 (May 24, 2007)

This year is the 75th founding anniversary of the Doce Pares School of Eskrima.

Originally founded in 1932 the school (which is now the Headquarters of the Cacoy Doce Pares World Federation) is still located at its original address at 81a C. Padilla Street, Cebu City.

Since its founding it has undergone many changes and now there are many sub groups of the original school who still use the name of Doce Pares.

In January of this year anniversary celebrations were held at the Headquarters with guests attending from countries across the globe to help celebrate the Diamond Anniversary of the most famous of Filipino Martial Arts Schools.


----------



## arnisador (May 25, 2007)

Congratulations to all!


----------

